# 08 PSE Brute / 09 PSE Brute LT



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the o8 and love it. I also tried the 09 which is lighter and the grip feels different. But mainly, i noticed that it was way lighter.

This is my 08,


----------



## Hunter308 (Mar 20, 2009)

So other than the weight all other specs are the same. Thanks


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

the 09 brute has a grip very similar to the B.E.S.T. grip, for all practical purposes it is the best grip but the 08 brute has a crappy rubber grip on it that ruins an otherwise sweet bow which they fixed for 09. The 09 also has a factory installed vibracheck string supressor, I don't think the 08 has one.

I just bought a pair of them for my boys and they love them. 09s of course.

the other specs are pretty much the same.


----------



## Hunter308 (Mar 20, 2009)

Can I change the grip on the 08 model and get install a vibracheck string suppressor.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

you can put on a string supressor and take off the the grip but I don't know of anyone who makes a replacement grip for that bow.


----------



## Hunter308 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I purchased it today via internet. Got for $299.00


----------



## Scratchnbell (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought a wooded grip direct from PSE for my 08 Brute. It made a world of difference. It is the same dimensions as the rubber one just wood. They make it for one of the other lines that PSE manufactures.
Bob


----------

